# Shopper's 20X Optimum Points Day coming up



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

There is a 20X optimum points day coming up. Does anyone know if the iPod still qualifies for points? About how many points would an iPod grab and what is that dollar value in product down the road?

Thanks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If anyone has a Shoppers Optimum card, and wants to be signed up for the "Secret" promotion on December 1st (spend $50, get 20 times the points), I can send an email invitation; this is how one gets entered. I would get 1000 points if someone I sign up spends $50 on the appropriate day to get their points/stuff, but then in turn you could sign people up yourself and get 1000 points for each. Just pm me the email address you use for Shoppers.

To answer the OP, you get 10 points for every $1 spent on a regular day; on December 1st with the coupon you get from the "Secret" promotion, you get 20 times that, or 200 points for every $1 spent. Since 34,000 points gets you $75 off something (and the video iPods are going to be available soon), it pays to shop at Shoppers only on these extra points day.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

My wife and I will be there. Or to be more precise, my mother in law will be there to add the employee discount to the 20X points.
Emp discount on the iPod + around $150 free shoppers stuff = gotta do it.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Today's the day! Anyone getting an iPod from Shopper's? I'm thinking nano for my wife for Christmas.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Macified said:


> Today's the day! Anyone getting an iPod from Shopper's? I'm thinking nano for my wife for Christmas.


You need a coupon for the 20x thing today. go here

https://www.shoppersoptimum.ca/pointsReferral/flash.jsp


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks, I got one in my email.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I got the invite as well and registered for my 20x coupon... took me awhile to find the page again at work so I could print it out.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Woo hoo! My girlfriend just picked up a black 30gb iPod for my birthday! (belated gift as we knew the 20x deal was happening today).

Can't wait to see it..err.. I mean..her. :lmao: 

I have a coupon which I might put towards a Nano for her Christmas gift. 
Damn, I'll have enough points afterwards for two redeemable purchases of $75!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I took the plunge and got my wife a black 2GB Nano. Our local store only had black 2GB Nanos and older 20GB iPods. The pricing on the 20GB was as much as a new 30GB iPod with video so I passed on it. 

Would have prefered a full size but then it would have been for me. The Nano will replace the 1GB Shuffle I gave her for her birthday. She hates the interface on the Shuffle, preferring to actually select her music. The Shuffle isn't good for the audio books she listens to either.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am with iPetie. I have a Shoppers Optimum Card and a CIBC VISA with Shoppers Optimum Points. So, I use my VISA for everything, pay it off without having to pay interest, and I have received, over the years since the Optimum plan came to be, 37 $75 dollar discounts (which is 34,000 points). Thus, while I have had to pay tax on the $75 purchase, I still have received $2775 from Shoppers for various things I would usually buy there anyway. I now have just over 50000 points and am contemplating a Nano. My son has an iPod, my wife a Shuffle, and me.........................an iBook. Still, I am also leaning towards an video iPod after the January updates. We shall see.

Shoppers is a great place to shop and earn points on Shoppers items.

Full disclosure -- I own 700 shares of Shoppers Drug Mart stock.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Dr. G, If you have a large iTunes library you should hold out for the full sized iPod. I hate having to be selective and manually loading the iPod. 

"Oops, not enough room!" "What should I delete now?"

BTW - I used my Airmiles MasterCard for the purchase so I got those miles too. Maybe I'll use some of my Airmiles to get a full sized iPod for free.


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

I just got my 4GB Nano.

I calculate that the bonus points (60 000) are worth over $130 in Shoppers credit. Not too bad for a $300 item that never goes on sale.

I do not understand how this makes economic sense for Shoppers but I am happy to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Still, I am also leaning towards an video iPod after the January updates. We shall see.


I know January is just a month away, but I really doubt Apple would unveil another iPod so soon (of course I could be wrong).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There is another "secret" event on. If anyone wants an invitation, pm me your email. This time you can get up to 100K Shoppers Drug Mart "Optimum Points," which adds up to a lot of electronics, diapers, pain medicine, shampoo, frozen Amy's pizzas, and so on.






HowEver said:


> If anyone has a Shoppers Optimum card, and wants to be signed up for the "Secret" promotion on December 1st (spend $50, get 20 times the points), I can send an email invitation; this is how one gets entered. I would get 1000 points if someone I sign up spends $50 on the appropriate day to get their points/stuff, but then in turn you could sign people up yourself and get 1000 points for each. Just pm me the email address you use for Shoppers.
> 
> To answer the OP, you get 10 points for every $1 spent on a regular day; on December 1st with the coupon you get from the "Secret" promotion, you get 20 times that, or 200 points for every $1 spent. Since 34,000 points gets you $75 off something (and the video iPods are going to be available soon), it pays to shop at Shoppers only on these extra points day.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> There is another "secret" event on. If anyone wants an invitation, pm me your email. This time you can get up to 100K Shoppers Drug Mart "Optimum Points," which adds up to a lot of electronics, diapers, pain medicine, shampoo, frozen Amy's pizzas, and so on.


April Fool's Day was 45 days ago.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dona83 said:


> April Fool's Day was 45 days ago.


I don't follow you.

75K Shoppers Optimum Points is good for $150 in merchandise, and several times per year it gets you $200 worth--that's when I cash mine in. This is for real.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

HowEver said:


> If anyone has a Shoppers Optimum card, and wants to be signed up for the "Secret" promotion on December 1st (spend $50, get 20 times the points), I can send an email invitation; this is how one gets entered. I would get 1000 points if someone I sign up spends $50 on the appropriate day to get their points/stuff, but then in turn you could sign people up yourself and get 1000 points for each. Just pm me the email address you use for Shoppers.
> 
> To answer the OP, you get 10 points for every $1 spent on a regular day; on December 1st with the coupon you get from the "Secret" promotion, you get 20 times that, or 200 points for every $1 spent. Since 34,000 points gets you $75 off something (and the video iPods are going to be available soon), it pays to shop at Shoppers only on these extra points day.




There is another spend-$50-plus event, get-20-times-the-points days on December 1st. I can send an invitation email to anyone who messages me their email. In addition to the 50 x 20K points, you can get 20K additional points. Happy shopping.


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

If you can send me an invite that'd be great (it's just my username @ gmail).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I hope this makes Dec 8th redeem 40,000 points get $100 day. They haven't had that in awhile...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I hope this makes Dec 8th redeem 40,000 points get $100 day. They haven't had that in awhile...


Actually... yes. December 8 *and* 9, redeem your points for an extra $25 or $50.

40,000 points gets you $100 (usually $75)
75,000 points gets you $200 (usually $150)

.


----------



## iheart (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you know if you will still receive points when purchasing items with a Shoppers gift card?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iheart said:


> Do you know if you will still receive points when purchasing items with a Shoppers gift card?


Yes. Some people buy Shoppers gift card first (for the initial regular points) then make their 20X days purchases with those cards.

What doesn't work, of course, is buying gift cards expecting to get 20X points for that purchase. They're excluded.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have the link as well. If you (anyone) e-mail me your e-mail address I will send it out to you right away. Your e-mail will be used for this purpose only.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

krug1313 said:


> I have the link as well. If you (anyone) e-mail me your e-mail address I will send it out to you right away. Your e-mail will be used for this purpose only.


Sharing is fun!


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Why not ..lol.. Let Canada enjoy this super deal. Thanks to However for getting the word out.


----------



## omedon (Nov 25, 2007)

could i buy an ipod nano 4gb get 60,000 points. Then spend the points and return the nano?


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

> could i buy an ipod nano 4gb get 60,000 points. Then spend the points and return the nano?


No because when you return something they take the points back. You must have your optimum card with you when you return something to shoppers. It is a good idea but just won't work.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Does SDM even have iPods anymore? I've yet to see any in the Ottawa area this year.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

You might see the odd one with a couple ipods but my store told me Shoppers is no longer carrying them.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Can we redeem points for gift cards?? Those $50 Future Shop gift cards they sell look like they could come in handy...


----------



## brett (May 27, 2007)

last time I redeemed points I tried to get a futureshop gift card and the cashier said that you can't redeem optimum points for any gift cards


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

D'oh! Well thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Shoppers is having another "secret" event on January 26 and 27.

If anyone wants the secret "invitation" pm (private message) your email address to me and I'll forward it to you.

This time, you get 5,000 Optimum points for spending only $20. It's best if you were going to spend the money there this weekend anyways, but pick up a few sale items and you've made 5K in points, and can make more, up to about $55 worth for spending only $20.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There is another invitation only event "Tell a Friend" event coming soon at Shoppers Drug Mart or Pharmaprix, on April 5th and 6th.

If you have an Optimum card, like free points/$$, are able to spend $20+, and want registration information, just pm me your email address and I'll send you the information.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

These seem to go over well here...

I've got another 'invitation' for a 20x points event that you are unlikely to see in your inbox. I'm happy to invite Shoppers Optimum members again; all I need is an email address, by private message.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone who wants in on the latest "secret" invitation only even can send me their email address by private message, and I'll forward Shoppers Drug Mart's email invite to them. You can earn up to 55,000 Optimum Points by spending $50 or more on August 23 or 24.

Enjoy.

.

.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm surprised that However didn't catch this already....

Optimum 20X

I'm not a big collector, so if someone wants to invite me, go right ahead.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

TheBat said:


> I'm surprised that However didn't catch this already....
> 
> Optimum 20X
> 
> I'm not a big collector, so if someone wants to invite me, go right ahead.


Sorry, right you are!

I'll send a note to sign you up, and anyone else who wants in on the 20X fun (send me your Shoppers-related email please).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the latest heads-up!

Another 20X points event is ongoing, this time you only have to spend $20 at Shoppers on January 11, 12 or 13, 2010, and you can earn up to 55K points. Anyone who needs a registration request just pm me your email.

Edit: Tilt: I'd reply again with a new note, but I'm sure that I would also get tired of my too-many replies.



TheBat said:


> I'm surprised that However didn't catch this already....
> 
> Optimum 20X
> 
> I'm not a big collector, so if someone wants to invite me, go right ahead.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Thanks for the latest heads-up!
> 
> Another 20X points event is ongoing, this time you only have to spend $20 at Shoppers on January 11, 12 or 13, 2010, and you can earn up to 55K points. Anyone who needs a registration request just pm me your email.


Err.. You responded to your own last post, bit, than you for the heads-up!

Cheers

Edited to add: OK, Please ignore my last jibe at you - I did not read your full post!!!!!!! Apologies!!!


----------

